# Sinon, quoi de beau ?



## Matthi8

Ciao a tutti 

Je me demandais, comment pourrait-on dire quand on parle avec quelqu'un: 

"_Sinon_ quoi de beau ?" Le sinon dans le sens de la transition.

"Bon _sinon _t'as fait quoi de beau hier soir ?


Voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Matthi8,

Tu dois proposer toi-même une traduction, puis on t'aide, si on peut .


----------



## Matthi8

Ah d'accord !

Alors voilà ce que j'aurais proposé:

"Comunque, cosa c'è di nuovo ?"

o ancora:

"Comunque, cosa hai fatto di bello (...) ?"


----------



## matoupaschat

"Comunque", oui. C'est le genre de mots qui me manquent toujours, ceux qui ne sont que des ponctuations. Puis, c'est très personnel. Peut-être aussi "dimmi, che novità?". J'ai eu une prof qui disait "dunque"au commencement de certaines phrases, surtout quand elle n'avait rien trouvé à dire avant, ou quand elle changeait de sujet.
Ciao.


----------



## Matthi8

Ah ouais dimmi ça m'a l'air pas mal. J'ajoute ça à mon vocabulaire, grazie ! E buona serata


----------



## Necsus

Anche _allora_ è comunemente usato in quel senso: "Allora, che mi racconti di bello?".


----------



## Aoyama

> "Allora, che mi racconti di bello?".


Ce qui donne plutôt "alors, qu'est-ce que tu me racontes de beau ?" très possible mais légèrement différent comme sens.
"Sinon, quoi de beau ?" est possible (sur le modèle de "quoi de neuf ?") mais inhabituel.
"Bon, _sinon, _t'as fait quoi de beau hier soir ?" est, par contre, très possible.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tu sais, Aoyama, je pense que tout cela ça revient au même et que ça dépend des habitudes, de la région, l'âge, le milieu socio-culturel, l'humeur du moment, l'âge du capitaine, du mousse et des matelots, etc...etc...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui certes, mais "quoi de beau ?" reste bizarre. "Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de beau ?" est difficile à placer. "Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de _bon _?", oui, selon contexte, mais tu avoueras que "quoi de bon ?" est bizarre aussi. C'est le raccourci qui pose problème. Il n'est possible qu'avec "neuf" .


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je ne m'étonne plus. De mon temps, on disait "pas de problème"; maintenant, c'est "pas de souci". "Quoi de beau", oui, ça sonne bizarre à mes oreilles, mais apparemment pas à celles de tout le monde. Comme je dis toujours, la langue évolue, et tout le monde a le droit d'utiliser les mots qui lui semblent bons, la limite existe seulement quand on ne te comprend pas. Et l'usage décidera...


----------



## Matthi8

Gros débat ! 
Sérieusement, il est vrai que là où j'habite (La Rochelle, Ouest de la France), il n'est pas peu commun d'entendre _Quoi de beau ?_ 
Enfin ce qui me pose le plus problème, c'est surtout cette transition, pour changer de sujet.


----------



## silo9

je dirais "comunque" si tu est déjà en train de parler avec ton interlocuteur
j'utiliserais plutôt "dimmi" si c'est le début 
même si "allora, che c'è di bello/che mi racconti di bello?" me semble la meilleure.


----------



## Aoyama

Ce qui se retrouve parfaitement en français :
. alors, qu'est-ce qu'il y a de beau ? (Moins fréquent).
. qu'est-ce que tu me racontes de beau ? (Très fréquent).


----------



## nestore

Bonsoir tout le monde,
comme "Sinon,..." est souvent utilisé, me semble-t-il, pour changer de sujet au milieu d'une conversation, je propose "*A parte questo,..." *comme traduction possible. "Comunque,...", déjà cité, me paraît également assez efficace.



Nestore


----------



## Aoyama

A part ça ... ou aussi "c'est pas tout ça mais ....", ou encore "blague à part ....".


----------

